# Sr20det BOOST and turbo change



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

How much boost can a SR20det engine handle on stock internals? right now its running 7PSI stock but getting boost controler. Also how hard would it be to change the stock turbo for a turbo from a 2004 Mitsubishi Evolution 8?. My friend just gave me his stock turbo and intercooler from his EVO 8


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

billyjuan said:


> How much boost can a SR20det engine handle on stock internals? right now its running 7PSI stock but getting boost controler. Also how hard would it be to change the stock turbo for a turbo from a 2004 Mitsubishi Evolution 8?. My friend just gave me his stock turbo and intercooler from his EVO 8


Man, he gave you them for free? Lucky you!  Are you running a S13 DET?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

billyjuan said:


> How much boost can a SR20det engine handle on stock internals? right now its running 7PSI stock but getting boost controler. Also how hard would it be to change the stock turbo for a turbo from a 2004 Mitsubishi Evolution 8?. My friend just gave me his stock turbo and intercooler from his EVO 8


wow, we should meet up sometime i would like to see your car in person....do you have a any pics of it? if you ever get want to get rid of your stock turbo let me know!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

billyjuan said:


> How much boost can a SR20det engine handle on stock internals? right now its running 7PSI stock but getting boost controler. Also how hard would it be to change the stock turbo for a turbo from a 2004 Mitsubishi Evolution 8?. My friend just gave me his stock turbo and intercooler from his EVO 8



don't bother with that turbo. Besides the fact taht you'll need a new manifold, I really don't see any advantages.


Try searching Ebay for a T28 turbo. Should bolt right up to your stock manifold and make a bit more power than the T25. Your SR20 can handle a lot more than the T28 can produce.

www.240sx.org should become your new home, or 
www.zilvia.net


----------

